# KYT: JPH



## Sinkhead (Feb 6, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is JPH!* (View blog or Wiki page)

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]
JPH
Samutz
Icarus
pkprostudio
Warcueid
mfpants50
DarkAura
Mortenga
wii_will_rule
Szyslak
Westside
Nero
CockroachMan
sonicslasher
xcalibur
jacob33301
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
The Teej
cupajoe38
ChotaZ[title: Past sessions]Taras
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season
If you want a KYT session, simply PM me and I'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Cutest lolcat picture ever?
2. How does ye get the ROMs? (not links or site names, methods please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3. What religion are you?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 6, 2008)

1. What is that rat on your avatar?
2. What's your opinion about the smash bros fanboys flooding GBATemp?
3. PSP or DS? Why?
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## science (Feb 6, 2008)

1. JPH? (Whats it stand for)
2. Favourite grocery store?
3. Favourite flavour of gum?
4. Were you annoyed about all the extra "u's" in the previous two questions? (Canadian spellings)


----------



## Westside (Feb 6, 2008)

1. What's your relationship with Jax?
2. What should we do about juggy?
3. Infinity
4. You made Urza cry?
5. Are you enjoying yourself?


----------



## JPH (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> 1. Cutest lolcat picture ever?
> 2. How does ye get the ROMs? (not links or site names, methods please
> 
> 
> ...



1. See no Jax, hear no Jax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Hang him on an oak tree with my brand new rope
3. Buzz Lightyear - "To Infinity and Beyond!"
4. Yes, he cries himself to sleep every night because of me. 




5. I'll enjoy myself tonight, if-ya-know-what-I'm-sayin'


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 6, 2008)

1. What happened to teh numbers?
2. Could you let the "Xcalibear" drop?
3. What was the game you've enjoyed the most in the past few weeks?
4. Favorite Temper?
5. If you had to make a choice, would you; Talk about Fightclub or talk about /b/?


----------



## JPH (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> 1. What happened to teh numbers?
> 2. Could you let the "Xcalibear" drop?
> 3. What was the game you've enjoyed the most in the past few weeks?
> 4. Favorite Temper?
> 5. If you had to make a choice, would you; Talk about Fightclub or talk about /b/?



1. They disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I shoot bears. 
3. Dragon Ball: Advance Adventure (GBA) and Dragon Ball Z 3 (Wii). Fighting games FTW
4. Too many to list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. /b/ of course


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 6, 2008)

1. What phone do you have?
2. Do you have an HD Set? ( TV )
3. Surround Sound?


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Why aren't you ever on MSN anymore?
2. Wii, XBox 360 or PS3?
3. gekommen?


----------



## JPH (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> 1. What phone do you have?
> 2. Do you have an HD Set? ( TV )
> 3. Surround Sound?
> 
> ...



1. Lack of computer time, I get on computer twice a day at school and at home when my tyrant aunt & uncle aren't home 
2. It's tough. PS3 sucks, but Wii and Xbox 360 are GREAT consoles. Overall, I'm going to say Xbox 360, but I sure do love my modded Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Does that have anything to do with the lizard thing from the Geico commercials?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Are you still Shaun's pet?
2. French fires or onion rings?
3. Do you know any magic tricks?  Tell us.
4. Sup.


----------



## Mars (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Favorite Pokemon?
2. Funniest Temper?
3. Favorite DS game?


----------



## JPH (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> 1. Are you still Shaun's pet?
> 2. French fires or onion rings?
> 3. Do you know any magic tricks?Â Tell us.
> 4. Sup.
> ...



1. Pikachu, because he's yellow.
2. BoneM0nkey
3. Tetris DS


----------



## test84 (Feb 7, 2008)

1-Just Pure Hrth?
2-Just Pooney Horses?
3-Do you masturbate with horse roms?
4-Do you hate Urza?
5-why mice? why not mouses? 
6-do you arouse by coming to gbaTEMP?
7-if you could change one thing with me, what it wouldnt be?
8-what would that ^ be?
9-do you sell cars to cubans who cross border at morning and then get back at night?
10-why not?
11-how long did it take for you to play Final Fantasy's prelude by electric guutar?
12-why u never tried ^ ?
13-do you believe in hrth?
14-do you have ANY idea what hrth is without answering nonesense?
15-do you know him?
16-do you think FF X sucks?
17-which pornstar is your favourite?
18-which horse is your favourite pornstar?
19-do you like having tube-oxygened mice in your anus who carve for gold?
20-do you do?
21-how do you do?
22-how you dont do?
23-can you can a can?
24-do you like to see hadrina not in person this week?
25-do you like to share some clasco with me?
26-do you think its fair to have a fairy at mthr's head?
27-do you think this is 27th question? why is that? just because its labeled 27? maybe i didnt write one number.
28-above question is wrong, if you didnt count all questions, you hax0rz.
29-do you think i'll made it to Japan and work in Game Dev and buy under 18 girls panties and wear them on my head all day at work?
30-do you think my flash game makes people nervous?

thank you for wasting your time.


----------



## Spikey (Feb 7, 2008)

1. PSP Releases.
2. Smoking.
3. Urza.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

1.- Do you like urself? o.O'wtf
2.- What's ur favourite food and drink?
3.- Go out with friend or staying at home playing or be with wife/gf?
4.- Will u make me an avatarz for teh foraumz?
5.- Hallow JPH, i erd u leik mudkipz, caek and c00keez?
6.- cna u taehc meh, au to tyep wit mai f33t?
7.- What do you think of me?(not a selfish question, im asking this in al the KYT so I know what people think of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kingwad (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Pirates, ninjas, or ninja pirates?
2. 42?
3. Best xkcd?
4. What scar of yours has the best story, and what is that story?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 8, 2008)

1. robots, zombies, or zombie robots?
2. elaborate on your tyrant uncle & aunt. Living with them?
3. Mac vs PC?
4. Matthias (I hope I spelt that right) or Sabrethach or Martin?


----------



## JPH (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> 1-Just Pure Hrth?
> 2-Just Pooney Horses?
> 3-Do you masturbate with horse roms?
> 4-Do you hate Urza?
> ...


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 9, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OO!, I wanted to ask!!!!!!
JPH is my childhood hero! 

1. Real name?
2. Age?
3. Location?
4. lol?
5. Was 4 even a question?
6. Seriously, are YOU the net GBAtemp mod?
7. Please stop?
8. JPH stands for?. Never Mind!
9. Have you noticed my bad habit of posting first-read the whole thread later?
10. kthxbay, is there any other Internet saying that sounds as fun as that one?
11. Did you notice NOW I've read the entire thread?
12. Am I your friend?
13. Am I your fiend?
14. Can I be your friend?
15. Do you really evol horses?


----------



## drock360 (Feb 9, 2008)

1. What does Hrth mean?
2. Kanye West or 50 Cent?
3. Favorite Food?


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OO!, I wanted to ask!!!!!!
> JPH is my childhood hero!
> 
> ...



1. What you want it to mean
2. Kanye West, definately.
3. Southern or Italian


----------

